# Holo Lens: Magic Leap warnt vor Hirnschäden bei neuer VR-Technik



## Gast1669461003 (28. Februar 2015)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Holo Lens: Magic Leap warnt vor Hirnschäden bei neuer VR-Technik* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Holo Lens: Magic Leap warnt vor Hirnschäden bei neuer VR-Technik


----------



## SpieleKing (28. Februar 2015)

Sehr Seriös


----------



## TheDuffman (28. Februar 2015)

So weit hergeholt ist das nicht. Bis jetzt ist die praktisch Nichts über die Auswirkungen häufiger VR-Nutzung bekannt. Da z.B. visuelle Wahrnehmung, Hand-Augen-Koordination etc.  zu einem großen Teil auf Erfahrungen aufbauen, ist es durchaus möglich, dass VR die Entwicklung von Kindern erheblich beeinträchtigen kann.

Ich hoffe mal die haben alle gute Anwälte.


----------



## doomkeeper (28. Februar 2015)

Also erstens geht es hier um AR und nicht um VR wenn man es genau nehmen möchte und AR halte ich persönlich langfristig viel schädlicher
für das menschliche Gehirn.

Bei VR weiß man dass ein Headset genutzt wird und in eine virtuelle Welt hineinschaut.
AR verbindet hingegen beide Welten zu einer Einheit und in einigen Jahren
wird so eine Brille / so ein Headset gar nicht mehr nötig sein um Hologramme erstellen zu können. (in welcher Art auch immer)

VR hat immer noch diese sichtbare Mauer während AR diese Grenze nahezu vollkommen aufheben tut.


----------



## MichaelG (28. Februar 2015)

Das Problem ist ob diese "Grenze" von Heranwachsenden auch so wahrgenommen wird. Ich wäre hier mit einer Wertung sehr vorsichtig. Dazu gibt es zu wenig Erfahrungswerte, um hier wirklich ein Urteil fällen zu können. Oder hättest Du vor 20-30 Jahren gedacht, daß Computerspiele zu epilleptischen Anfällen Vorschub leisten können, wenn man diesbezüglich vorbelastet ist ?


----------



## Schalkmund (28. Februar 2015)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Oder hättest Du vor 20-30 Jahren gedacht, daß Computerspiele zu epilleptischen Anfällen Vorschub leisten können, wenn man diesbezüglich vorbelastet ist ?


Das Videospiele möglicherweise epileptische Anfälle begünstigen können, weiß man schon seit ca. 30 Jahren, ich erinnere mich daran das immer ein Warnhinweis im Handbuch meiner NES-Spiele stand.


----------



## MichaelG (28. Februar 2015)

Bewußt ist mir das erst seit Ende der 90er Jahre/Anfang 2000er aufgefallen. Kann sein. Aber trotzdem bleibt das Thema AR und VR noch zu sehr Neuland um daraus eventuell resultierende Spätfolgen/gesundheitliche Probleme zu verneinen oder zu bejahen.


----------



## Kwengie (28. Februar 2015)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Bewußt ist mir das erst seit Ende der 90er Jahre/Anfang 2000er aufgefallen. Kann sein. Aber trotzdem bleibt das Thema AR und VR noch zu sehr Neuland um daraus eventuell resultierende Spätfolgen/gesundheitliche Probleme zu verneinen oder zu bejahen.



... trotzdem sollte rechtzeitig darauf hingewiesen werden,
was für Gefahren diese Technik bergen könnte.



Das glaube ich sehr gerne, denn schon das Auge strengt sich an, wenn auf den Monitor geschaut wird, obwohl dieser ungefähr 50 cm von Dir entfernt steht. Ich weiß auch nicht, ob das auch so gut ist, wenn das Auge so dichte Informationen zu sehen bekommt, die nur ca. 5 mm vom Auge entfernt sind. 
Ich habe mal eine Zeitung ziemlich dicht vors Auge gehalten und sogar Fettgedrucktes war verschwommen und nicht mehr zu lesen,

Wie sieht es mit Kurz- und Weitsichtigen aus?


----------



## doomkeeper (28. Februar 2015)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Das Problem ist ob diese "Grenze" von Heranwachsenden auch so wahrgenommen wird. Ich wäre hier mit einer Wertung sehr vorsichtig. Dazu gibt es zu wenig Erfahrungswerte, um hier wirklich ein Urteil fällen zu können. Oder hättest Du vor 20-30 Jahren gedacht, daß Computerspiele zu epilleptischen Anfällen Vorschub leisten können, wenn man diesbezüglich vorbelastet ist ?



Epilepsie ist kein Problem welches durch Computerspiele entstanden ist.
Sämtliche visuelle Eindrücke können dieses Problem auslösen, egal ob Zeichentrick oder sonstiges Bildmaterial 



Kwengie schrieb:


> Das glaube ich sehr gerne, denn schon das Auge strengt sich an, wenn auf den Monitor geschaut wird, obwohl dieser ungefähr 50 cm von Dir entfernt steht. Ich weiß auch nicht, ob das auch so gut ist, wenn das Auge so dichte Informationen zu sehen bekommt, die nur ca. 5 mm vom Auge entfernt sind.
> Ich habe mal eine Zeitung ziemlich dicht vors Auge gehalten und sogar Fettgedrucktes war verschwommen und nicht mehr zu lesen,
> 
> Wie sieht es mit Kurz- und Weitsichtigen aus?



in VR schaut man nicht per se *auf* einen Bildschirm sondern *in* einen Bildschirm hinein. Durch die Linsen und den 3D Effekt wird die Entfernung simuliert sodass
eine gewisse Tiefe entsteht.
Das mit der Zeitung ist etwas anderes weil unsere Augen mit solch einer "nähe" einfach nix anstellen können. Es betrifft nicht nur die Zeitung sondern i.d.R. alles was unserem Auge zu nahe kommt
und wir nicht mehr in der Lage sind den Fokus aufrecht zu erhalten.

Selbst wenn wir es könnten so würde es einfach nix bringen und deswegen entspannen sich die Augen um solch eine unnötige Belastung nicht auf sich zu nehmen.
Wozu braucht unser Gehirn diese detaillierte Informationen aus aller Nähe? Für unser Hirn ist das einfach nur ein großer Farbkleks etc. und es verliert seine Form.

AR halte ich nicht schädlich für die Augen sondern schädlich fürs das Gehirn weil beide Welten miteinander verschmelzen können und somit
irgendwann der Bezug zur Realität vollkommen gestört wird. Es ist sehr interessant . Ja 
Aber es hebt die Grenze beider Welten komplett auf und bald ist nicht mal mehr ein tragbares Gerät dafür erforderlich

siehe. Gorillaz Holo Auftritte vor paar Jahren
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J-JTohAl_RY


----------



## leckmuschel (28. Februar 2015)

wenn ich sehe, was ich für azubis bekomme, dann muss das smartphone zu hirnschädigungen führen.


----------



## Worrel (28. Februar 2015)

Weitere Kurznachrichten:
- Mc Donalds: "Bei Fastfood Ketten wie bei Burger King zu essen , ist auf Dauer nicht gesund."
- Diether Bohlen: "Bei AC/DC klingen alle Stücke gleich."
- DICE: "Die CoD Macher könnten sich auch mal was Neues ausdenken, statt immer nur dasselbe Spiel nochmal zu veröffentlichen."


----------



## Schalkmund (28. Februar 2015)

leckmuschel schrieb:


> wenn ich sehe, was ich für azubis bekomme, dann muss das smartphone zu hirnschädigungen führen.


Die Theorie scheint mir nicht recht durchdacht, verballerte Azubis gabs doch schon lange vor der Erfindung des Smartphones


----------



## racoon1211 (28. Februar 2015)

Na klar, die Konkurrenzprodukte verursachen Hirnschäden...  Siiiiiicher... ^^''
Man sollte aufpassen damit, solchen Unsinn zu verbreiten, wenn man selbst ein solches Produkt rausbringen will.


----------



## Odin333 (28. Februar 2015)

racoon1211 schrieb:


> Na klar, die Konkurrenzprodukte verursachen Hirnschäden...  Siiiiiicher... ^^''
> Man sollte aufpassen damit, solchen Unsinn zu verbreiten, wenn man selbst ein solches Produkt rausbringen will.


Nenn mir nur eine einzige Studie, die die Auswirkungen von VR-Systemen auf Augen oder Nervensystem untersucht hat und deine locker flockige Einstellung legitimiert!
Wie man die Auswirkungen einer neue Technologie überhaupt nicht hinterfragen kann, ist mir Schleierhaft! Denkt mal bitte Logisch darüber nach! Was macht z.B die Rift u.U stundenlang? Sie bescheisst den Gleichgewichtssinn, den Gefühlssinn, motorische Automatismen bleiben ungenutzt, während das Gehirn glaubt, sie würden ausgeführt...
Dann stell dir mal bitte die Frage, ob Hololens wirklich eine Konkurrenz zu Oculus ist. Die Systeme und Nutzungszenarien sind vollkommen verschieden.
Vielleicht sollten die Geräte erstmal ausgiebig hinterfragt werden, dann muss man hinterher nicht irgendwelche Schäden beklagen.


----------



## Masterbuchi (28. Februar 2015)

gutenmorgen1 schrieb:


> Nenn mir nur eine einzige Studie, die die Auswirkungen von VR-Systemen auf Augen oder Nervensystem untersucht hat und deine locker flockige Einstellung legitimiert!
> Wie man die Auswirkungen einer neue Technologie überhaupt nicht hinterfragen kann, ist mir Schleierhaft! Denkt mal bitte Logisch darüber nach! Was macht z.B die Rift u.U stundenlang? Sie bescheisst den Gleichgewichtssinn, den Gefühlssinn, motorische Automatismen bleiben ungenutzt, während das Gehirn glaubt, sie würden ausgeführt...
> Dann stell dir mal bitte die Frage, ob Hololens wirklich eine Konkurrenz zu Oculus ist. Die Systeme und Nutzungszenarien sind vollkommen verschieden.
> Vielleicht sollten die Geräte erstmal ausgiebig hinterfragt werden, dann muss man hinterher nicht irgendwelche Schäden beklagen.



Es ging bei der Aussage nur darum, dass eine Firma die selbst an solchen Geräten arbeitet, nicht objektiv das ganze betrachtet sondern aus wiederum objektiver Sicht anderer eher versucht die Konkurenz schlecht zu machen, frei nach dem Motto "Die anderen sind schädlich, aber wir wissen das und bei uns ist alles anders". Niemand bestreitet, dass es da nicht wirklich Probleme geben könnte, aber dann bitte nicht die Aussage einer Firma zitieren, die selbst mit diesen Geräten Geld verdienen will!


----------



## Shadow_Man (28. Februar 2015)

Dann hab ich ja nichts zu befürchten


----------



## doomkeeper (28. Februar 2015)

Masterbuchi schrieb:


> Es ging bei der Aussage nur darum, dass eine Firma die selbst an solchen Geräten arbeitet, nicht objektiv das ganze betrachtet sondern aus wiederum objektiver Sicht anderer eher versucht die Konkurenz schlecht zu machen, frei nach dem Motto "Die anderen sind schädlich, aber wir wissen das und bei uns ist alles anders". Niemand bestreitet, dass es da nicht wirklich Probleme geben könnte, aber dann bitte nicht die Aussage einer Firma zitieren, die selbst mit diesen Geräten Geld verdienen will!



Hast du das Statement überhaupt gelesen?

Die arbeiten anscheinend schon länger an einer vergleichbaren Technik und sprechen aus eigener Erfahrung. Sie sagen ledigliglich dass es verschiedene Möglichkeiten gibt so ein Gerät zu entwickeln.


> Es gibt eine Klasse  von (*durchsichtigen und nicht durchsichtigen)* Geräten, die man  *stereoskopisches 3D* nennt. Wir bei Magic Leap glauben, dass diese  Eingaben in das Auge-Gehirn-System inkorrekt sind - und damit ein ganzes  Spektrum an kurzfristigen und/oder permanenten neurologischen Defiziten  hervorrufen können." Dies konstatierte Abovitz im Kontext der Frage,  inwiefern Magic Leap der Konkurrenz mit der eigenen Technik voraus sei. * Aufgrund eigener, negativer Erfahrung scheue sich Abovitz inzwischen  davor, entsprechende 3D-Technik selbst zu verwenden.*



Von einer Kritik an Microsoft sehe ich hier persönlich nichts. Eher machen sie selbstverständlich Werbung für sich selber weil sie anscheinend auf eine bessere Technik setzen wollen als das was wir heute so kennen.
Natürlich wissen auch sie nicht genau was MS da alles reinbaut aber es wurde eben um ihre Meinung gebeten und das haben sie getan.

Ich persönlich halte von AR so ziemlich (noch) gar nichts. Erstmal möchte ich VR endlich mal erleben bevor ich mir über AR überhaupt Gedanken machen werde


----------



## Aurofication (28. Februar 2015)

Über die Eisenbahn hat man früher auch gesagt, dass das Reisen mit derartig hoher Geschwindigkeit auf Dauer gesundheitsschädigend ist. Und Heute haben wir Hochgeschwindigkeitszüge, Strahltriebwerke und fliegen mit Raketen ins All.


----------



## Odin333 (1. März 2015)

Aurofication schrieb:


> Über die Eisenbahn hat man früher auch gesagt, dass das Reisen mit derartig hoher Geschwindigkeit auf Dauer gesundheitsschädigend ist. Und Heute haben wir Hochgeschwindigkeitszüge, Strahltriebwerke und fliegen mit Raketen ins All.


Auch für dich nochmals extra: Es besteht sehr wohl die Möglichkeit, dass das ganze schädlich ist!  Die bestand damals bei der Eisenbahn auch, weil es schlicht keine Erfahrungswerte gab. Nur weil sich die Eisenbahn als ungefährlich herausgestellt hat, brauchst du nicht davon ausgehen, dass das bei VR auch so sein wird.


----------



## Svatlas (1. März 2015)

Wenn ich mir die Gehirnschäden mancher Spieler heute anschaue, will ich nicht wissen was da passieren könnte  Man stelle sich VR + der heutigen MMO Com vor.....will dann überhaupt noch wer solche Spiele spielen?!?  Doppelter Dachschaden trifft Game.....


----------



## MichaelG (1. März 2015)

Außerdem sind Bahnfahren, Fliegen, Autofahren u.s.w. nicht 100% ohne Gefahr. Unfälle auch mit tödlichem Ausgang sind immer möglich. Stichwort: Restrisiko.


----------



## battschack (1. März 2015)

Heute juckt es doch sowieso fast keinen mehr ob etwas schädlich ist^^

Wird halt erst dann etwas getan wenn es zu spät ist wie immer


----------



## PcJuenger (1. März 2015)

Glaube kaum, dass es den Massenmarkt zusagt, wenn Schäden bewiesen werden können (was man wahrscheinlich erst in ein paar Jahren kann).
Zumal ich mir nicht vorstellen kann, dass AR auf Dauer keine Spuren im Hirn hinterlässt, da es schon ziemlich stark in die Wahrnehmung eingreift. Die Frage ist eher, ob diese Spuren schädlich oder zu vernachlässigen sind.


----------



## Sayaka (2. März 2015)

Im Endeffekt wird es darauf hinaus laufen, wenn man es mit dem VR/AR was auch immer Headset übertreibt, kann man Schäden davon tragen. So wie bei so ziemlich allem. Immerhin macht ja die Dosis das Gift.
Viel interessanter finde ich es jedoch, was nun mit so jungen Dauerzockern passiert die das Ding bei jeder Gelegenheit auf haben und damit quasi aufwachsen. Stellt man dann fest dass sie eine schwere Koordinationsschwäche haben?
Wenn ich im Kino oder Daheim einen 3d Film schaue merke ich anschließend auch, dass meine Augen müde werden. Deshalb meide ich es auch zu oft einen 3d Film zu sehen. Wird mit den neuen VR/AR Dingen nicht anders sein.


----------



## HanFred (2. März 2015)

Hmm. Man weiss ja, was mit Norman Jayden passiert ist.


----------



## MeisterZhaoYun (2. März 2015)

Naja die ersten Modell sind bereits ausgeliefert für einige der Supporter und für diejenigen die viel Geld für die Prototypen bezahlen und dort dürften wohl die ersten Erfahrungberichte entstehen.


----------



## knarfe1000 (3. März 2015)

leckmuschel schrieb:


> wenn ich sehe, was ich für azubis bekomme, dann muss das smartphone zu hirnschädigungen führen.



Das kenn´ ich.


----------



## Shadow_Man (3. März 2015)

Bei manchen Menschen hat man wahrlich das Gefühl, dass das Smartphone schon das Gehirn ersetzt hat. Manche rennen ja nur noch mit den Dingern rum und kennen nichts anderes mehr.


----------

